# İç ve Dış Tehditler > ABD Zulmü ve Müslümanlar >  Müslüman, Bir Millete Öfke Duymaz Sadece Zulmü Yapana Fikren Karşı Olur

## veli

kuran.jpg
Allah Kuran’da Müslümanların her zaman sevgiden, adaletten, barıştan, dostluktan yana olmaları gerektiğini bildirmiştir. Müslümanlar, Rabbimiz’in “Onlar, bollukta da, darlıkta da infak edenler, öfkelerini yenenler ve insanlar (daki hakların)dan bağışlama ile (vaz)geçenlerdir. Allah, iyilik yapanları sever.” (Al-i İmran Suresi, 134) ayetinde haber verdiği gibi öfkeyle değil affedicilikle, şefkatle, merhametle ve adaletle davranırlar.

Bu, insanların kendi aralarındaki olaylar için olduğu gibi, toplumlar arası ilişkilerde de geçerlidir. İki toplum arasında haksızlıklar, anlaşmazlıklar, gerilimler olması durumunda dahi Müslümanın yapması gereken her zaman adil ve şefkatli olmaktır. Müslümanlar, sıcak savaş ortamında dahi yiyeceği yemeği kendisinden önce esirlere veren bir ahlaka sahiptirler.

Allah bir ayette şöyle buyurmuştur:

Ey iman edenler, adil şahidler olarak, Allah için, hakkı ayakta tutun. Bir topluluğa olan kininiz, sizi adaletten alıkoymasın. Adalet yapın. O, takvaya daha yakındır. Allah'tan korkup-sakının. Şüphesiz Allah, yapmakta olduklarınızdan haberi olandır. (Maide Suresi, 8)

Adil olmak için ise Allah’

ı çok sevmek ve Allah’tan çok korkmak şarttır. Allah’ın adaleti seven olduğunu bildiğini Müslümanlar, Allah’a olan derin sevgileriyle insanlara karşı da koruyucu olurlar. Kendileri haklı olduğu durumda dahi haklarından bağışlamaya vazgeçen Müslümanlar, herhangi bir durum karşısında da affedicidir. Geçmişin hesabını tutarak kin dolu olmak Müslümanın asla üzerinde barındırmayacağı bir ahlaktır.

Söz konusu olan iki toplum arasındaki ilişkiler olduğunda da asıl olan barıştan yana olmaktır. Uzlaşmaya açık ve affedici bir tutum güzel olandır. Geçmişte yaşanan çatışmaların, mağduriyetlerin, haksızlıkların, zulümlerin hepsini bir kenara koyup, sevgiye, dostluğa ve barışa dayalı bir ortam meydana getirmek önemlidir. Barışı ve dostluğu değil de öfkeyi ve kini esas edinenler, sevebilecek hiç kimse, dost edinebilecek hiçbir ülke bulamazlar. Çünkü tarihte az veya çok her topluluk arasında bir anlaşmazlık, geçimsizlik yaşanmıştır. Bunlar ölçü alınarak hareket edilmesi durumunda hiçbir ülke ile iyi ilişki kurulması mümkün olmaz. Böyle yanlış bir mantıkla düşünüldüğünde ne ABD, ne Rusya, ne İtalya, ne İngiltere, ne Fransa dost görülemez. Her birine karşı düşmanlıkla yaklaşılacak bir sözde sebep bulunur. Sürekli düşmanlık ve kinin olduğu bir ortamda ise sadece karşı taraf değil bu kini kışkırtanlar da çok sıkıntılı, zor ve acı içinde bir hayat yaşarlar.

Önemli olan bu anlaşmazlıkları sürekli gündemde tutarak gerilimi tırmandırmak değil, sevgiyi, merhameti, affediciliği gündem yaparak herkesin huzur ve güzellik içinde yaşayabileceği bir ortam meydana getirmektir. Bu ise sabır, güzel ahlak, Allah sevgisi, Allah korkusu ve Kuran ahlakının tam yaşanmasıyla mümkündür.

Herhangi bir zulümle karşı karşıya olunması durumunda da, bu zulümden hiçbir ayrım yapmadan bir millet toptan o durumdan sorumlu tutulmaz. Allah Katında da Müslümanlar nezdinde de zulümden sadece zulmü yapan sorumludur ve bu kişi kanunlar ve hukuk ölçüsünde hak ettiği karşılığı görür. Ancak örneğin herhangi bir Amerikalının yaptığı zalimlikten dolayı tüm Amerikan halkından nefret etmek, ya da bir İsraillinin işlediği suç nedeniyle tüm Musevileri cani ilan etmek Kuran’a da akla ve mantığa da uygun değildir. Küçük çocukların, tertemiz genç kızların, annelerin, dedelerin, ninelerin birkaç kendini bilmez kişinin Darwinist, materyalist ideolojilerin etkisiyle yaptıkları zulümlerden sorumlu tutulmayacağı açıktır. Zulümden sorumlu olan sadece o zulmü yapandır.

----------

